# I went and did it now!



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I finally pulled the trigger on a 'real' tractor. It's a 1995 Kubota L3300. Has 2000 hours of light use. It has its dents and dings but nothing serious. The motor sounds great and the hydraulics work great. Was $10,000 too much to pay?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I looked at TractorHouse ,and they are running 10K,to 12 k,so it's average,as far as price
Well, it looks real good,and here are several attachments that will fit it,so it seems to be a good start!
If there aren't any leaks or strange noises,it should be fine !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You got fair price.
You bones and muscles will be thanking you in years to come....enjoy.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks to me like you got a fair price!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Looks good!!

Work smarter, NOT harder!!! 

-Dad2FourWI


----------

